# Would you take your child to the circus?



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

My son has been kind of interested in the circus of late, mainly from seeing pix in books and his preschool teacher talking about it. I think they had some kind of circus center in the preschool that she tried to set up, but nobody played with it b/c most of the kids hadn't seen a circus yet.

So today we are driving around doing errands and we pass...the circus! Being set up in a nearby town. I point it out and the kids get all excited.

Later on I learned that this particular circus (Cole Bros.) does NOT have a good rep. for treating animals humanely. So I am not going to bring my children to this particular circus.

Have you ever taken your kids to one? Are there ANY circus acts that at least treat their animals with loving care? I know that some folks will say that any circus act is animal abuse, and I know where you're coming from; I just wonder if there is one with a good rep?

Curious.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I have never heard of a reputable circus so my answer is 'no'.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

My kids have never been to the circus and I can't imagine myself taking them to any circus except maybe Cirque de Soleil(but there are no animals involved in that one). My heart just sinks when I see those poor animals in the acts and I don't want my kids to see that.
I don't know of any circus that has a good rep in way of treating animals right.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
My kids have never been to the circus and I can't imagine myself taking them to any circus except maybe Cirque de Soleil(but there are no animals involved in that one). My heart just sinks when I see those poor animals in the acts and I don't want my kids to see that.
I don't know of any circus that has a good rep in way of treating animals right.

ditto! My biggest lesson is that I am not going to spend my hard earned moneyt to support known animal abuse.

From an IMPACT press article:

Quote:

...A growing number of animal-friendly circuses, such as Circo Fantastico, Cirque du Soleil, Cirque Ingénieux, Earth Circus, Flying High Circus, Lazer Vaudeville, and The New Pickle Family Circus, among others, dazzle audiences with human acrobatics and performances worthy of awe and admiration.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

My kids have never been to the circus and we won't be taking them. We've explained to them why and they understand and agree. They will even explain to people why we don't go.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

no. i might take them to a person-only circus, i guess, if they were interested. but not to a regular circus.


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

dd went to the "Pet Circus" with MIL and FIL last year. she LOVED it and it is very humane. i thought it was a perfect alternative to the bad, bad circuses that travel the US. she really loved the jumproping dogs and talked about it for months.

ETA: I just googled the guy, gregory popvich http://www.comedypet.com/ WOW, I had no idea he had gotten so big over the past year. I'm going to vote for him on that america's got talent show!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

No. Someone had a link in their siggy to elephants being shocked and beaten to perform their acts. Seeing that makes me never want to condone/support/endorse something like that. Ever.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a hard situation, personally I wouldn't take my DS to a circus unless it was strictly human preformers. Good luck resolving your situation.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

We've gone to the Big Apple Circus and Circus Smirkus. Both are one ring shows under a big top. Lots of fun. Circus Smirkus is actually all kids that have attended a circus camp in VT and have trained there.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

No.


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

no because I'm scared of clowns.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope, not a traditional one w/ animals.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

No, unless it was just people or people and dogs doing tricks.

We just had a circus visit our town and I really, really wanted to take the kids but decided not ot becasue the animals just aren't given a humane living experience traveling with a circus.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

: as always learning on this site. Never thought about it but my oldest are approaching "circus age" so I'll definitely look for animal friendly ones instead.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

No, I wouldn't go. First of all, I'd be overwhelmed with the noise and the crowd. I think my girls went once when somebody else took them.

DS has never been to a circus and I don't ever intend to take him to one, or let anybody else take him either.


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

I've never taken my kids to the circus, and I don't think I ever will. A couple years ago, the circus was in town, and my oldest DD and I walked by where they were setting up. There was a protester outside, and I encouraged my DD to talk to her. The woman explained to my then 6 y/o how the animals are treated (in a very age appropriate way). Then, I took my DD to the library where we got 2 books... one pro circus, and one anti circus. We read the books together, and my DD made her own decision, that she didn't want to attend. I was very proud of her.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Only if said circus had only human performers.


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

I'd take dd to Cirque de Soleil but that is the only reputable people-only circus that I know of. Other than that, no.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

I havent and dont think I would. It doesnt feel right, knowing what they do to animals.

Cirque de soleil I would LOVE to go to, though.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
No, unless it was just people or people and dogs doing tricks.

We just had a circus visit our town and I really, really wanted to take the kids but decided not ot becasue the animals just aren't given a humane living experience traveling with a circus.

Huh?







Why is it OK for dogs to perform in the circus?


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
Huh?







Why is it OK for dogs to perform in the circus?

To me it doens't seem as bad cause they weren't taken out of the wild. Also, there are so many dogs that they are being euthanized (sp?) so to me it seems like being a circus dog is a good alternative to that.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muttix2* 
Only if said circus had only human performers.









:

I'm not into torture, even if it is not hardcore.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, after reading this http://www.api4animals.org/facts?p=429&more=1
I am glad we didn't go.

And I would esp. hate to go to one with elephants...they are so intelligent. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

I've refused to attend animal circuses (circii?) for years, and I won't be taking my kids either.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midstreammama* 
No. Someone had a link in their siggy to elephants being shocked and beaten to perform their acts. Seeing that makes me never want to condone/support/endorse something like that. Ever.









:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Would and have


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

My inlaws have taken us to the circus twice. I left just sickened both times..it's disgusting and it makes me want to leave during the performance. When Í'm there, I can't believe that people are clapping and excited while I just want to puke. We've seen sick animals forced to perform, a dried up seal who could barely walk forced to perform, a sick cat forced to push a stroller, chickens scared off their behinds up in the air on a stick, lions tortured, goats made to walk on wires, horses made to do unhorselike things that were obviously in pain, etc. It's sickening, really. I will have to say "no"next time because it's really, really beyond inhumane. I wanted to leave so bad both times we were there. It won't happen again.

Lisa


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious* 
no. i might take them to a person-only circus, i guess, if they were interested. but not to a regular circus.

Same here.
I did several months of circus training with a all girls troop so it's something i'm interested in.
I got offered free tickets to the circus a couple of years ago when my son was younger, but turned them down due to the animal factor.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

No circus for us, except for Cirque du Soleil which doesn't use animals and is known for a higher rate of pay and benefits for its employees.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I took ds once when he was 4yo. It was Ringling Bros I think. The experience left me with a bad taste and ds doesn't even remember it. I'm not going again.

Now that I think back the only thing I remember (hence my aversion) is seeing the animals outside in trucks and small enclosures. They didn't seem abused but it was sad for me. I'm not really a huge fan of zoos either but at least those animals aren't trained and don't travel.

OT- Our zoo just closed the elephant exhibit and one of the lucky elephants got to go live at an elephant rescue-in MD maybe?- I loved reading that!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

No, I wouldn't.

A few years ago, my ILs took my oldest to the circus for his birthday. If they would've asked for my opinion before they bought the tickets, I would've said no. But since they had already given him the tickets, I didn't think it would be fair to tell him he couldn't go.

On a side note, when DS went to the circus, an acrobat fell to her death. I was totally freaked out when I heard what happened, but there was so much going on that DS didn't realize what had happened (thank goodness!).


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

Nope. I have always disliked the circus, even as a child. I think I only went once of twice as a kid and I "had" to go once as an adult due to a job responsibility. It was not enjoyable at all.

Oh....ooooo....Cirque du Soleil, now that I would just die to see! And I know my kids would enjoy the people more than the animals. My ds would be the one asking why the elephant has a chain on and why do the lion trainers have whips.... He does not miss a trick.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

No, we don't go to the circus here either. It's hard though b/c each and every spring a circus comes through and there are free admission coupons around town for weeks beforehand. Even the schools give them out. But we just explain to our children (the only ones around who don't go) why we've chosen this and I think they get it.

We would go see Cirque Du Soleil though, if given the chance.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

People-only circuses, sure. None with animals though.

When I was a kid, my mom took me to a circus. Outside the circus, there were protesters in costumes and when I asked my mom why people were in animal costumes, she told me that they believed the animals were treated inhumanely. I told her that I didn't want to go to the circus but she said that we already paid so we might as well go to that one. I was very upset and I have never been back to the circus. Besides, I used to volunteer for animal rights organizations so that would be pretty hypocritical of me to take my DD.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

We won't make a regular thing of it, and I won't spend my own dollars to do it, but we had free tickets given to us for the Shrine Circus. We went and my ds had a great time. While I agree with all the arguments about treatment of animals i feel torn about making childhood (and life) be 100% politically correct. We could all make ourselves crazy if that was our only goal.


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

Sort of makes me sad to read this, I was given tickets this week from our community outreach worker to go to the circus with my kids for free...and since things have been so bad financially, we haven't been able to do much fun as a family for a long time...and we are going. I remember loving th circus when I was a child. This circus, I can't google anything but good things about how they treat animals..and I hope it goes well, we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *straighthaircurly* 
We won't make a regular thing of it, and I won't spend my own dollars to do it, but we had free tickets given to us for the Shrine Circus. We went and my ds had a great time. While I agree with all the arguments about treatment of animals i feel torn about making childhood (and life) be 100% politically correct. We could all make ourselves crazy if that was our only goal.


so what does that teach your kids? i mean, honestly, i try to show my children that we don't treat animals or humans poorly, and it doesn't make me crazy. it makes me proud to parent my kids this way.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

No. Dd would be overwhelmed by the crowd and noise.
If she was interested and not as noise sensitive we might try a circus.


----------



## eviesingleton (Jan 18, 2007)

Only one with human performers. Maybe if they had a couple of dogs that did tricks and were treated humanely.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Human only, sure.
We don't do zoos or petting zoos or non-sanctuary farms either.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *straighthaircurly* 
We won't make a regular thing of it, and I won't spend my own dollars to do it, but we had free tickets given to us for the Shrine Circus. We went and my ds had a great time. While I agree with all the arguments about treatment of animals i feel torn about making childhood (and life) be 100% politically correct. We could all make ourselves crazy if that was our only goal.

I have actually been thinking about this for the past week or two since I read something that told me to stop sweating the little stuff (like Oreos). To me, it is not about being politically correct but about passing my values to my DD. *I* strongly value treating animals with respect and I want my DD to value this as well. IMO, it is not much different then treating my child with respect.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

Only human performers. But, then, I'm vegan.

I'm not sure about dogs, though. I haven't done my research there. As someone who does have a working dog and enters competitions with him ... I can't say I wouldn't go if the performances included dogs and people. But, like I said, I haven't done the research on this. I know when I enter my competitions, Roark is WELL taken care of. And I know that all the other owners who have gotten as far as well are also taking care of their pride and joys.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I brought my oldest when she was little, and before I was informed. I will never bring my children to another show again that uses animals. No way. The life they live..... I do not want to give money to abusers.

I'm also afraid of clowns.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I have actually been thinking about this for the past week or two since I read something that told me to stop sweating the little stuff (like Oreos). To me, it is not about being politically correct but about passing my values to my DD. *I* strongly value treating animals with respect and I want my DD to value this as well. IMO, it is not much different then treating my child with respect.

I agree it is a question of passing on family values but we all choose which values are most important and recognize that we won't ever live a perfect, impact free life. I agree respect for animals is important but I think the animals rights movement has gone overboard in a lot of areas. I've had animal rights people telling my neighbor that it was cruel to use her huskies to pull dog sleds. Umm...I tried to own a husky that had been bred to pulll sleds and I had to give her back to the breeder because it was cruel to NOT let her pull sleds. Now I am not saying that I think elephants or crocodiles should be in circuses...I would prefer if they were not, but it doesn't mean that I will feel guilty taking my kid to a circus once or twice in his life.

I also teach my son the importance of making a smaller environmental impact on this earth in ways that we can, but that doesn't mean we will stop travelling to Costa Rica (flying leaves a huge footprint). There are trade offs to every choice we make. I understand totally why many people make the choice to not go to a circus, but I don't judge people who decide that it is worth it or important to their family for other reasons like supporting the good work the Shriners do.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Nope, no circus going here.

We have close friends who come up to our city once a year to go to the circus. Grampa, Gramma, all four kids and all the grandkids. They drive 5 hours to do this. Since it is near my house, they always used to invite our family to go along. They'd bring it up and ask and ask. I'd keep it at a "we don't do the circus" level. I finally told them why I wouldn't take my kids. They don't ask anymore, but they continue to go.


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

HA!
Every year dh's parents ask if the kids can go to the circus. And every year I
say no.
Dh thinks I'm the only person on the planet who won't allow their kids to go to the circus.
I just called him in here and showed him three pages of "no's" from my friends at MDC.
Now he just thinks you guys are weird too.
But seriously....why would anyone go to the circus. It's mean and dangerous.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

We go to the circus once a year when it comes.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Absolutely not. I will not pay to condone animal cruelty.

My oldest has asked if we could go to the circus before and I tell her why we don't and she totally got it and now says "Those poor animals" when she sees an advertisement for it.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

No. Sure, she's silly sometimes, but I think I would miss her if I sent her to the circus.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

If it were an animal-free one, or just domesticated ones, then yes. Otherwise no. Not a chance. It doesn't matter how well they treat the wild animals, it's horrible.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

no


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

I have always been against animal cruelty and would never entertain the thought of going to a circus or taking my family to one. My in-laws and I had a huge fight about it, because there's somewhere you can register for a free Ringling Brother's circus ticket when your baby is born, and I wouldn't register. Whatever.

Then my daughter's school had their annual event at the Big Apple Circus. She really, really wanted to go, and I explained that we wouldn't go, and I explained why. She totally understood, and mentioned our reason to someone at school. That person called me, and asked me to check out the Big Apple's website, particularly the section on animal care.

I did, and I thought it sounded pretty good. No wild animals - no elephants, bears, tigers, lions, etc. There's a dog act, and every dog has been rescued from a shelter. There are also four horses, and they were also adopted from a farm that rehabs horses. That's it for animals.

We went, and the kids loved it. One ring, easy to see everything, tons of human performers, a lot of slap-stick clown stuff, and we all had a great time. If anyone is interested, here's the link to the animal care section of that particular circus: http://www.bigapplecircus.org/AnimalCare/

I explained the difference to my daughter, and the reasons why I was changing my mind and she understood. She thanked the ticket taker for being nice to the animals so we could be there, it was cute. I will continue to never go anywhere that animals are abused or mistreated.

Take care,


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

I have been to that Circus. When i went they did not have any animals ... but see they have the elephants back.

They are based out of my hometown and I know they did give up a bunch f elphants to the Elephant Sanc. place in TN.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I wouldn't. But that is just me.

I do remember being taken to a Shriner circus when I was very very young. I think about 4 or 5. I have a memory of riding on an elephants back(baby I believe) and walking around a circus tent outside, and that is it.
I have also been to a birthday for their camel too, because they had donated a lot of money to help a friend of mine get treatments and get healed from multiple sclerosis(sp?) their mascot is a camel, Gus, and he drinks beer. So they were giving him beer the whole time at his party! He even kissed me







I was about 18 then.

Now, I have no connections anymore to the Shriners, but given the choice to take my own kids to events like these- no way. Maybe if they were older and for educational purposes. Then we could take notes and they could get a firsthand view on unnecessary animal cruelty and treatment of humans too for that matter. But given that all I remember from my experience at that age was riding on an elephant- I can't see a good teaching experience for young kids anyway, so I would'nt go.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melda* 
I have been to that Circus. When i went they did not have any animals ... but see they have the elephants back.

They are based out of my hometown and I know they did give up a bunch f elphants to the Elephant Sanc. place in TN.

We just went to the Cole Brs. circus when it came here to our town... they didn't have any elephants, or other big animals either. In fact, the only two animals they had were horses and dogs. They had the little mini horses for kids to ride in the beginning and middle.. dd didn't want to get on them anyway.

I have to admit, I just caved because dd got so excited about the circus, so I took her. They did have mainly human acts (trapeze, tumblers, clowns, cannonball, motorcycle cage, etc.) but when the poodles came out dyed every color you could imagine, I did feel a little sick.

DD loves animals and she was dissapointed that they didn't have more... I guess we are going to have to chat about respecting animals and not supporting things that don't.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
To me it doens't seem as bad cause they weren't taken out of the wild. Also, there are so many dogs that they are being euthanized (sp?) so to me it seems like being a circus dog is a good alternative to that.

I guess that would depend on how the dogs were being treated and if the circus was actually using shelter dogs.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
Huh?







Why is it OK for dogs to perform in the circus?

Several reasons IMO. Dogs are bred as human companions. Most actually enjoy training and the attention it gets them from their person. It's also significantly easier to treat a dog humanely than say, an elephant. They just don't need as much, or as specialized care. Which, I would hope, makes it more likely that they _are_ treated humanely.

That said, I'd want to research a dog circus pretty carefully before shelling out money or taking my kids, to make sure they are being treated humanely. We don't do Ringling Bros. or any other circus that uses wild animals.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Well with that logic than is it ok to eat cows because they have been domesticated for eating?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I have never heard of a reputable circus so my answer is 'no'.

Thats my answer too.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jasmyn's Mum* 
I'd take dd to Cirque de Soleil but that is the only reputable people-only circus that I know of. Other than that, no.

I would love to see Cirque de Soleil sometime! That is pretty cool!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I did take my kids to a Shriners' Circus earlier this year without doing my research first. (We had free tickets given to us.) I feel bad about going now that I know their reputation. At least I didn't support them with my money.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
Well with that logic than is it ok to eat cows because they have been domesticated for eating?

Uh, yeah!

About the dogs, I look at it this way; half the households in this country have a dog. Alot of those dogs are being abused or neglected. I would think that the odds of a dog actually getting the care and attention they need are drastically improved if the dog is a performer. It's hard to envision a circus dog not being fed, scrawny with it's ribs showing, cowering in a corner with worms hanging out of its butt. As a pp already said, it's easier to provide for a dogs needs than say, an elephant, which way ups the chance that the dog is getting proper care.

So what do you think we should do with all these "circus dogs" anyway? Dump them in the wild? Or take them to a shelter where they can be put to sleep when no one wants them? Or maybe you think they'll get lucky and someone will adopt them. But how do you know whoever adopts them won't abuse them?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

nope


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

There are so many great forms of entertainment--including circuses--that don't force animals to perfom tricks and live in captivity. There's a list here(scroll down).

I will never take my dc to a circus that uses animals. I think all that it would teach him would be that it is okay to mistreat animals for human amusement. He also would not see the beauty of these animals in their natural setting, but rather animals who are are severely psychologically disturbed. And I refuse to give my money to companies that profit from such misery.

I took my dc to see Cirque Eloize a few months ago--it was great.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't have a problem with using domestic animals in a circus if they are well-treated.

We go every year to see the Big Apple Circus, which is quite different from your traditional circus. I love it and the kids love it. Non-tacky.

My kids have been once to see the B&B Circus. My SIL had use of a box seat, I was undergoing chemo and thought the kids could use the treat. I wouldn't have paid for them to go to see B&B, however.


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have kids, but last year I did arrange and take two people from the group home I worked at to the circus. I know about the animal abuses, and honestly, it didn't afect my decision, in this instance. Maybe it should. But I was more concerned about being able to take the one lady to something she would enjoy. She is mostly blind, deaf, in a wheelchair with limited body movement, and she eats pureed foods. The circus had lots of smells, loud bangs that she could hear, spotlights scanning the room that she could see, and I got to buy her cotton candy, which she loved, and is the only non pureed food she has or will ever eat. Its so hard to find things that she can experience that when the circus came to town, I just jumped on it as something to add to that very short list. Probably the animals are treated badly, but it was her quality of life that I was concerned with at that moment.

Now with my OWN kids, they will have reams of activities they can do, assuming that they aren't special needs, so while they may enjoy a circus, I could actually select another activity for them, and probably would.


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

There is no way any circus that uses non-domesticated animals can be doing so humanely. Even the stress of being moved from place to place is traumatic for these animals, not to mention the constant abuse they suffer while being "trained." I honestly can't understand what people have to tell themselves in order to justify paying someone to beat an animal into doing tricks for their amusement.

I won't take my kids to most zoos, either.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Nope no circus visits here-for the reasons everyone else has said.


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vloky* 
no because I'm scared of clowns.

I'm scared of clowns too. But, the main reason I wouldn't take them is because of animal cruelty and abuse.
We unknowingly took our then 10 month old daughter to a bull fight type of show in Mexico 3 yrs ago. In the end they killed the bull. I didn't know that's what happened in those type of shows.
My husband was in the show playing soccer and there was a young bull running around chasing them. It was a heart-pounding game to watch.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious* 
so what does that teach your kids? i mean, honestly, i try to show my children that we don't treat animals or humans poorly, and it doesn't make me crazy. it makes me proud to parent my kids this way.

Nicely said!

IMO, there is no such thing as an animal friendly circus. When you take everything into account...the traveling, performing, training, hot & cold temps, etc...it is no place for any animal.

I understand what some people are thinking, about picking your battles. This is one worth fighting for. If everyone stopped attending, the cruelty would stop. They would most likely sell the animals back to zoos and the like, but the future animals would be spared the fire-hoop jumping and balancing acts.


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

As someone who has worked for a long time to end the abuse of animals in circuses, I just want to say I am THRILLED to see that there are so many mamas who are teaching compassion to their kids!


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Nope, never. It makes me sad that so many people still condone this kind of thing.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *straighthaircurly* 
I agree it is a question of passing on family values but we all choose which values are most important and recognize that we won't ever live a perfect, impact free life. I agree respect for animals is important but I think the animals rights movement has gone overboard in a lot of areas. I've had animal rights people telling my neighbor that it was cruel to use her huskies to pull dog sleds. Umm...I tried to own a husky that had been bred to pulll sleds and I had to give her back to the breeder because it was cruel to NOT let her pull sleds. Now I am not saying that I think elephants or crocodiles should be in circuses...I would prefer if they were not, but it doesn't mean that I will feel guilty taking my kid to a circus once or twice in his life.

I also teach my son the importance of making a smaller environmental impact on this earth in ways that we can, but that doesn't mean we will stop travelling to Costa Rica (flying leaves a huge footprint). There are trade offs to every choice we make. I understand totally why many people make the choice to not go to a circus, but I don't judge people who decide that it is worth it or important to their family for other reasons like supporting the good work the Shriners do.

There is a huge difference... HUGE... between allowing a dog to pull a sled, helping a dog to pull a sled, encouraging a dog to pull a sled... and whipping a dog through a race. Huge. Dogs want to work, yes. Do they want to be whipped and run to death so a human can get some glory in a race? I think not, no offense.

I would not go to a circus. I read all the info on circuses years ago and I feel a little sick when I see all the free passes. I want to hide them.







Or take them all and throw them away!

Circque de Soleil is pretty amazing...


----------



## domesticzookeeper (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
There is no way any circus that uses non-domesticated animals can be doing so humanely. Even the stress of being moved from place to place is traumatic for these animals, not to mention the constant abuse they suffer while being "trained." I honestly can't understand what people have to tell themselves in order to justify paying someone to beat an animal into doing tricks for their amusement.


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

We don't/won't go to the circus.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

No, I wouldn't but now that I've heard about BigAppleCircus I might consider that after doing more research.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Quote:

we all choose which values are most important and recognize that we won't ever live a perfect, impact free life
I understand what you are saying,but, we can certainly strive to live an impact free life. And if you KNOW you are supporting a cruel practice, and still do it...I dont get that.

No~we will never go to the circus.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
There is no way any circus that uses non-domesticated animals can be doing so humanely. Even the stress of being moved from place to place is traumatic for these animals, not to mention the constant abuse they suffer while being "trained." I honestly can't understand what people have to tell themselves in order to justify paying someone to beat an animal into doing tricks for their amusement.

I won't take my kids to most zoos, either.

Ditto your entire post.

BTW if people want to support the work that Shriners do they gladly accept monetary donations, you don't need to take your kids to the circus.


----------



## ImoKit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, I'd go but I live in England and its illegal to use wild animals in the circus. I've been to a quite a few and only one had animals and that was horses who were being ridden in complicated fast patterns not doing anything unnatural. It was their riders who were being doing stunts and things from their backs. I didn't see any whips or anything which implied malltreatment. If they had been doing unnatural things, like being forced to rear or buck or worse I might have felt uncomfortable as it was me and brother and father loved it.

However if I went to a circus with wild animals I'd freak and refuse to go in. Humans as all British circuses horses/dogs until they started doing unnatural stuff they wouldn't do when not perfoming/practising. Yes other animals no.
I had a book as a child with pictures of animals in a circus (it was set there and about clowns or something) and I remember feeling sorry for the animals even then (I must have been 4/5 and this was without parental prompting).

I also wouldn't take any kids I have to a circus like the one described with wild animals.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

i personally don't do circuses with animals.
i loved cirque de soliel though, or any other circus with just people.


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

Nope...we don't support the circuses that come through here.

I think it is inhumane and abusive to lock the animals up the way they do (different completely from zoos that provide large, natural-habitat-style living areas for there animals), and therefore I will not give them my money.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope, my kids will never go to the circus b/c I dont agree with the way they neglect and abuse their animals. IMHO, there isnt one with a good rep....


----------



## motherlove17 (Nov 28, 2004)

No circus, no zoo either. Don't want DS to see neurotic animals pacing around in cages or rings. Yuck.


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImoKit* 
Yes, I'd go but I live in England and its illegal to use wild animals in the circus.

Just curious...when did that law pass in England? Did it pass in Scotland as well?


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

So what about zoos? If you're anti-circus are you also anti-zoo? Just curious.

I'd never take DD to a circus and don't like the thought of the zoo either. It's so cruel and sad to see these magnificent animals pacing around their tiny cages and fake habitats.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I haven't read all the responses, but I wouldn't. A friend took her child to ringling bros and was surprised at how much whips were involved, her daughter didn't seem to notice, but DS bawled when he saw the elephants being whipped in Dumbo (and I HATED myself for letting him watch it, i hadn't realized he would notice) so no, I would not.


----------



## oldermamato5 (Feb 4, 2005)

No,we wouldn't go to a circus. The zoo I personally don't care for but my children love seeing the animals up close and learning about them. We go maybe once a year,if not once every two years.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

No way in hell would I take my dd to a circus.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I did but I regret it. The main thing my daughter remembers is that the animals looked sad. And they did - or maybe even drugged? It was kind of an icky experience, and it was mostly advertising various things they were trying to get me to spend additional money on over and over and over again. My daughter was disappointed over and over again when I didn't keep spending money. I could have spent a couple of hundred dollars easily with all the garbage and rides and what-not they kept hawking.

For the money circuses cost, there are much more pleasant diversions available.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

Yes to Cirque du Soleil two years ago, and we're considering going next year as well, we've already bought the tickets actually, the girls can't wait and I can't wait to take DD3.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjanelles* 
Nope...we don't support the circuses that come through here.

I think it is inhumane and abusive to lock the animals up the way they do (different completely from zoos that provide large, natural-habitat-style living areas for there animals), and therefore I will not give them my money.

Same here when the time comes. He won't be going to the rodeo either or hunting with my dad.


----------



## TirzhaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

Animals are not meant to be performers, especially wild animals. The abuse that goes on behind the scenes to make a wild animal submit to a human is obscene. It is absolutely heart-wrenching. I can understand visiting a zoo only because many animals at zoos now are born in captivity or were rescued as injured animals (not all, mind you, but a lot of them) and therefore wouldn't be able to adequately care for themselves, so I am okay with taking DD to the zoo when she gets older. It's also a great way to teach kids what kind of other habitats there are in the world and that animals don't belong in cages.

Someone else posted about the Comedy Pet Show. I think that is an excellent show to take your kids to. The Russian comedy team uses all adopted animals in their show. The animals are praised and treated and love doing their tricks for their owners. And it's a great way to teach your kids about the importance of spay/neuter and supporting animal shelters. DH has seen the original show in Ukraine before and said it was great!


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Nope. Never to a circus involving animals.

Animals are routinely abused and painfully confined in circuses. I want no part of any of it.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Ds went to his first circus protest (against Ringling) at 4 mos. Does that count?


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
Ds went to his first circus protest (against Ringling) at 4 mos. Does that count?










Whether it counts or not, it's totally cool!


----------



## zosiasmama (Dec 22, 2006)

No way! They have them here in Poland and they are horrible. The poor animals. I worked for Cirque de Soliel thought and that was cool, but no animals! Danni


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Human only. We don't condone animal maltreatment and abuse.

I'm surprised to see some people on here that would though. It's one thing to be uninformed and not know they're abused, but you know it and you would still go AND take your CHILDREN?!?! (with the exception of human only and shelter animal circuses of course). Do you just not care or am I missing something? Even a good friend of mine who really doesn't like animals in the least bit won't go.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

no. we don't do the circus. We're pretty strict vegetarians and I have a HUGE issue w/ making those beautiful animals "jump thru hoops" to entertain humans. It sickens me...

My ds asked to go once last year when he was 3 and I told him what happend at the circus and he agreed that, even though it might be fun to watch that, the animals didn't think it was fun because doing those things are not what those animals like to do.


----------

